# class not found - und warum???



## Labomba (3. Aug 2004)

Hi!


Hab gestern ein Applet fertig gebracht, in jar-file exportiert und getestet. lief im viewer genauso wie im IE.

Heute hab ich das Jar auf ne andre Maschine kopiert und wollte es dort laufen lassen und es lief nimmer.

Statuszeile sagt:





> ... class XXX not found



hat jemand ne ahnung, was das für eine Ursache haben könnte?


mfg Labomba


PS: Falls das schon wo zur Sprache gekommen ist... ja, ich kenne die Suchfunktion  hab da auch schon gesucht und einige Threads gelesen, hab aber keine passende Antwort auf mein Problem gefunden...


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Aug 2004)

Andere Maschine - andere Umgebung. Überprüfe auf diesem Rechner mal die Version der Java-VM.
Falls dort die MS-VM eingestzt wird, kannst Du mal versuchen das Programm neu zu kompilieren.

```
javac MyApplet.java -target 1.1
```
Versuche es danach noch mal, das Applet auf dem "anderen" Rechner auszuführen.
Voraussetzung dafür ist aber, dass Du ausschließlich Klassen vor Java 2 (JDK 1.2.2) benutzt hast.
Ansonsten kommst Du um eine Installation einer aktuellen Java-VM von Sun auf dem "anderen" Rechner nicht herum.


----------



## Labomba (6. Aug 2004)

Danke! Das hat geholfen, allerdings hab ich den 1.1 Compiler und ein bis zwei "kreative Workarounds" gebraucht *gg*


allerdings hat eines der Workaround noch einen kleinen Schönheitsfehler:


```
// Variable

java.util.Random random = new java.util.Random();


// Vorher:

... = random.nextInt(4);
// nextInt(n) gibts erst seit Version 1.2 :(


// Nachher:

... = random.nextInt()%4;
// nextInt() gabs vorher, und mMn sollte es so ja das selbe Ergebnis haben... aber so wars nicht.
```

Der Code wird bei der Erzeugung eines zufälligen Labyrinths verwendet und mit dem Workaround sieht das Labyrinth weniger danach aus, sondern es gibt viele einzelne "Mauerstücke". Hab leider keine Möglichkeit irgendwo ein Bild zu uppen, dass ich es hier zeigen könnte...

Hat vielleicht jemand nen besseren Vorschlag für die Lösung dieses Problems?


MfG Labomba


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Aug 2004)

Wenn Dein Code 1.1.kompatibel sein soll, musst Du leider auf die nextInt()-Methode aus java.util.Random verzichten, weil die erst mit Version 1.2 eingeführt wurde.
Du kannst aber z.B. auf die random()-Methode aus java.lang.Math zurückgreifen.

```
int i = (int)(Math.random() * 4);
```
erzeugt eine Zufallszahl zwischen 0 und 4.

War das die Antwort auf Deine Frage? Du hast leider nicht sehr viel über Dein Problem geschrieben.
Hast Du das schon gelesen? http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4936


----------



## Labomba (9. Aug 2004)

also java.Random.nextInt() kann ich schon verwenden, die gabs vor 1.2 auch schon, aber mit dem Parameter aus welchem Intervall gab es sie noch nicht.

Ich werds mal mit der Methode aus _Math_ versuchen und sehen wie dann das Ergebnis aussieht.

Den Thread auf den du verwiesen hast, hab ich schon gelesen, deshalb hab ich ja erst gepostet.

mfg Labomba


----------



## Stefan1200 (10. Aug 2004)

Falls das Spiel aber mal erweitert werden soll, wirst du mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mehr mit der Microsoft VM auskommen. Ich würde sowieso empfehlen, die VM von Sun zu installieren, weil die VM von Microsoft inzwischen mehr oder weniger verboten ist. (Ist auch gut so!)


----------



## Labomba (11. Aug 2004)

tja, das ist nicht so einfach. Das Applet muss auf einer Intranet-Plattform laufen und in diesem Intranet hängen ca. 30.000 Workstations und laut meinen Informationen ist eine Zusatzinstallation(wie zB die JavaVM) nur bei der Neuinstallation einer WS möglich.   kA. warum es nicht so eingerichtet wurde, dass man zentral Programme etc. hinzufügen kann, aber Ende der Woche is mein Job da sowieso vorbei *g*


----------

